# Kerry becomes all-around adviser to Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Senate Foreign Relations Committee Chairman Sen. John Kerry, D-Mass., speaks during an interview with the Associated Press in his Capitol Hill office, Wednesday, Oct. 21, 2009, in Washington. (AP Photo/Haraz N. Ghanbari)AP

By LAURIE KELLMAN
ASSOCIATED PRESS WRITER
October 25, 2009 12:00 AM

WASHINGTON - He is not president, a Cabinet member or ambassador, but Sen. John F. Kerry has ascended to the unofficial role of President Barack Obama's global adviser on key issues that could reshape the nation's image around the world.
Mediating Afghanistan's presidential election vaulted Kerry from the already prominent chairmanship of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee into the most exclusive circle around a new president who is juggling but has not resolved a variety of domestic and foreign policy matters. Beyond policy, Kerry knows how Washington works.
Kerry and Obama also share a political pedigree. Both were mentored by Sen. Edward M. Kennedy, who died in August.

Kerry becomes all-around adviser to Obama | SouthCoastToday.com


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Flip Flopper can advise the liberal idiots how to disrespect all veterans and their country by instructing them on the proper way to throw their medals on the steps of the Capitol.

Oh that's right, these flaming liberal losers NEVER serve their country.

Never mind.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sentinel said:


> Flip Flopper can advise the liberal idiots how to disrespect all veterans and their country by instructing them on the proper way to throw their medals on the steps of the Capitol.
> 
> Oh that's right, these flaming liberal losers NEVER serve their country.
> 
> Never mind.


Well,Obama at least has a medal to throw now


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

> WASHINGTON - He is not president, a Cabinet member or ambassador, but Sen. John F. Kerry has ascended to the unofficial role of President Barack Obama's global adviser on key issues that could reshape the nation's image around the world.


Wait, wait...doesn't he already have Joe Biden and Hilary Clinton for this? Adding Lurch to the mix feels like too many chefs spoiling the soup.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Great.. Douche Bag and Douche Nozzle! I'll let y'all decide which one is which....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Figures.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

What's next, Appointing Bernie Madoff chairman of the Federal Reserve ?


----------

